# New Rod Making Forum?



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi all,

This post is to check interest on a new forum or sub-forum named "Rod Making". In "Tackle Making", the de facto conversations seem to be centered around lure making. Those lures look pretty sweet too! Here are some thoughts:

1. Who would like or use a new forum or sub-forum dedicated to information about, making or buying custom rods? Please reply in the affirmative.
2. For those current users of "Tackle Making", would you prefer a new forum for the rod threads? Or would it be OK to mingle the two topics? (Rods are technically "tackle", but again, the existing threads are more about lure making.)
3. Any other ideas?

Again, this is just to check interest. I have no power to decide anything, but a moderator suggested that I make this post to get ideas, feedback, etc...

Tight lines!


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

Id like to see a custom rod making forum as I have been toying with the idea of trying to make my own rod or two.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm all for it!! I too have toyed with the idea of building my own...but really have no clue where to even start so I just pay someone else to build them


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys,

We have a bunch of forums and need to consolidate where we can.

I can appreciate the focused interest in rod building but does it really need a separate dedicated forum or can we just rename this forum to "Lure and Rod building".. We could even make it "Rod and Lure building"

Or we could leave it as is, "tackle making" which includes everything. If most of the threads in this forum have been about lure making and not rod making it would only serve to show the more popular hobby. I'm sure you could get some discussions going on rod building and if not I doubt it would be much different in a dedicated forum.

I would hope there is plenty of room in this forum to discuss both and still provide what you guys need.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## teamelite2004 (Jan 6, 2009)

i would love to see more about custom rod making as i just bought tools and a kit to make one for my father for christmas. not hard to get into but i am sure i will have some questions, who knows maybe even some pointers along the way. i tend to agree that it doesn't need its own seperate forum (not saying it wouldn't be nice) but if enough of us are interested maybe we can get a response the same as the guys making lures get. i am in and will be more than happy to share my experience as i go, im excited. COUNT ME IN!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

All of you that have questions about rod building, post them up. I've built around 15 or so and will help out the best that I can.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I figured this Rod Making Forum idea would bring Cutt Em Jack out of hiding!


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

teamelite, where did you pick up your tools and kit? id be interested in seeing what the startup costs are for this hobby


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I know you can go to www.mudhole.com and they have a bunch of stuff that you can check out


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Like bgrapala, I pay someone else to make my rods for me. My interest in the forum is seeing new rods guys make to give me ideas, and to get detailed information on rod components - blanks, guides, cork, etc. I do not have the time to make them.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## teamelite2004 (Jan 6, 2009)

i bought my tools from cabela's for 99.00 and the st. croix 6'6'' rod MH fast tip kit was 85.00. You can check the kit out on their website and it lists everything that is included. To be quite honest it appears to be a beginner tool set and also the rod kit I bought probably is not the greatest but st. croix has a good name and I have some of their rods that I fish with now so I thought I would give it a shot for my first one. I cannot make any recommendation in anything as of right now since I have not really gotten too far into this project. It seems to be a fairly inexpensive way to get started in a cool hobby and the research I have done would indicate that in the future I can always upgrade both the tools and the custom rod kits if I needed. Plus I think my dad will really enjoy a rod that I put together for him, that's how I thought of the whole thing. My brothers and I have bought him every other fishing/boating item known to man, so this is something personalized and new. I will def have questions I am sure along the way but check that out and let me know what you think.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I would like to see a rod building forum.I have rebuilt a few rods in the past,made my own equipment, it was agood way to get thru the winter months.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Have built my own rods for about 30 years and sold quite a few in the past. No longer build for anyone else as my eyes won't let me keep to the level I was at once. Below I will list some advice. Take or leave it . Its up to you.
1. Building a rod is more expensive than buying one of equal value.
2. Practise on broken rods tying the guides on. That way you don't mark up your expensive blank.
3. I built my own rods to give me the exact specs I wanted and the features I wanted. That is the advantage of building your own.
4. If you are into micro fishing try using a fly rod blank for a spinning rod. I built one on a 6'-6" 2 weight rainshadow blank and it is now my favorite rod. Almost as light as one strand of spaghetti. But it has handled a 12 lb channel and several large bass.
5. Cork Tennesse handles provide the ultimate touch. But not the ones with sliding rings. I heat shrink tape my reels to the handles. Especially my custom ice rods. Lot warmer in bare hands than cold metal.
6. I always put a hook keeper on my rods. Saves the eyes from everyone bad habit of using one of the guides as a hook holder.
7. Books are good but not as much as practise as to learning the craft.
8. Invest minimally at first , this craft , while not too difficult does demand patience and attention to detail. I can't tell you how many people used to watch me while wrapping a rod. Decide that it was easy and attempt to build one. 99 % of the time I finished the rod for them.
9. Have fun at it . Best to walk away when a project becomes tiresome and return tommorow with a fresh outlook.


----------



## teamelite2004 (Jan 6, 2009)

thank you for the advice ... im looking forward to starting this project soon and im sure i will need some input ... its nice to know that there are some folks on here that know whats going on and could possibly lend a helping hand. thanks again!


----------



## llunge (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's a good link for finding rod building supplies, suppliers and techniques. It also includes a forum. Hopefully you will find it useful.

http://rodbuilding.org/list.php?2

Should the link not work just search for "rodbuilding.org".

I've assembled a number of rods for personal use and have used this site as a resource.


----------

